

Show HN: Curdling – A faster Python package installer - clarete
http://clarete.github.io/curdling
Curdling is a package installer for Python just like pip. However, its concurrent design makes it much much faster than pip.
======
hltbra
I would like to see some benchmarks of curdling vs pip...

------
gfalcao
This is a very prominent tool, thanks for it

------
marcosmlopes
Pretty awesome

